# Unusual upload activity



## kord99 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi everyone,

lately I have noticed immediately after connecting to the internet the volume of data being uploaded can run into hundreds of MB - this is not MS auto update and there are no applications running - I wonder if anyone knows of software (free I hope) that can determine what info is being sent, where it is going and what apps are sending it

best regards
kord99

:wave:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like malware to me!


Please follow the instructions here: Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------

